# Holiday Bowl: Oklahoma vs. Oregon Game Thread



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Good thing there is no Blazer game tonight, all of us Blazer fans can focus on the Ducks tonight. I'm going to be pumped for tonight's game. Finally a bowl game that intrigues me! Oklahoma is good competition for the Ducks, they played in the title game last year against USC. The whole nation will be watching and I hope the Duck fans can show the world they deserved a BCS bid. The game is on at 5:00 P.M. our time on ESPN, go Ducks!

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/preview?gameId=253630201&confId=null


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't forget to make some ucash points by placing a bet here

Oregon is favored by 3.5 so one would think that it is easy money.......right? :biggrin:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*LET'S GO DUCKS!!!*  










-Pop


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

HOWIE said:


> Don't forget to make some ucash points by placing a bet here
> 
> Oregon is favored by 3.5 so one would think that it is easy money.......right? :biggrin:


9 grand on the ducks for me!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

How does (the #6 ranked) Oregon end up being the "visiting" team? Or does it really matter?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

ABM said:


> How does (the #6 ranked) Oregon end up being the "visiting" team? Or does it really matter?


I don't think it really matters for bowls. Anyways I hope the Ducks wear some cool uniforms tonight. Go Ducks, be strong!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

why are we #6 on the espn screen? we are 5th in bcs and 5th in the espn poll....doesn't make sense to me? Also 38-14 Ducks....Ducks are pissed enough about no Fiesta,but to hear so many ppl pick the Sooners is a slap in the face. GO DUCKS!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ABM said:


> How does (the #6 ranked) Oregon end up being the "visiting" team? Or does it really matter?


Decided by coin flip earlier this week I believe...inconsequential regardless.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Wonder what Bellotti will smash during his halftime "sledgehammer" ritual? Maybe a scaled down replica of the Sooner Schooner?










-Pop


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Big first down. 3 and out would have been bad at the start of this game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great fake punt!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Good stop. Looks like their D is going to give the Ducks problems.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmmm, don't like how this is shaping up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Starting to look a little better. At first it look like the Sooners were dominating on both sides of the ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a play! TD!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

watching games @ the Q is kind of nice (for football i mean).

Or maybe it's just the atmosphere that I experienced during the Chargers/Giants game this year, where as I was entering the stadium, you could hear the fans chant "ELI SUCKS" at an almost unbearable decible.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

was that 1st shoe from a Duck?

That sum***** was HUGE.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why not stick with what was working for them? I guess this is normal for the Ducks? I know they play to QBs but seems a strange time to switch them.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> was that 1st shoe from a Duck?
> 
> That sum***** was HUGE.


I don't know about the first one but the second one was even bigger at least length wise!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great call.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

YES!!

Where is everyone??


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This is the first time I've ever bet on anything and I put 10,000 down. Is kind of nice. I was interested in this game but this does make it more fun.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Everyone is probably enjoying it in the comany of other ducks live or in a bar. Not as many of us are here on the internet watching it.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow a 56yd punt to the 3. Nicely played.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> Everyone is probably enjoying it in the comany of other ducks live or in a bar. Not as many of us are here on the internet watching it.


True. I'm more of a overall Oregon fan than a avid Duck fan. If it's the Beavers I'd be hoping they'd win.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Keeps looking like we are lining up off sides. Real close.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yea, that look like OI!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

He was stepping in the endzone!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

The sooners RB might be hurt that would help our cause.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Looks like we will be up 7-3 at the half.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

7 out of the last 8 teams behind at half won the game? What's up with that? Hope 7 out of 9 after this game.

I predicted 35 to 14. That can't happen, but maybe the Ducks will score a lot in the second half. As long as they win I'll be happy. Even if they don't win the spread and I lose the points, just win!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope that they keep Dixon in there. Leaf just wasn't moving the ball well. I would still like to see Oregon run my Double-Barreled Shotgun offense with both of them on the field lined up like split backs. Brings a whole new potency to the flea-flicker.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> I hope that they keep Dixon in there. Leaf just wasn't moving the ball well. I would still like to see Oregon run my Double-Barreled Shotgun offense with both of them on the field lined up like split backs. Brings a whole new potency to the flea-flicker.


Yea, after scoring a TD they make the change and stick with it. Doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Get Leaf out of there ASAP!!!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Damnit, Sooners up 10-7. Dixon better be in there for us. We need some offensive production.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Time to respond. I've missed since the half ended until this point but now that I'm back the Ducks are going to kick butt!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Dixon is in.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn we can't get anything going. Why aren't we putting it in the air?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Negative production in the second half, not good.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not good at all. Need the D to get a TO.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, hold them to a FG, then the Ducks need to score four TDs and I'll be almost perfect with my prediction!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yea, the line is being dominated by Sooners on both sides of the ball this half. Just like how the game started.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

17-7 Sooners. We really need to score here and get a stop.

We need to go big quick, none of that fancy crap just chuck it we need to break it deep and get the crowd back into this.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, that yardage stat is dominating.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

more lost yards..... :sigh:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

He needs to throw the ball. Can't just hang on to it. I know he doesn't want to make a mistake but he has to take some chances.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I think this is over unless we get another turnover.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Defense has to make a big play. They are not playing with any emotion right now. Come on force a turn over!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> I think this is over unless we get another turnover.


If they allow them to score again it's over.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

A stop here is absolutely neccesary.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Now we need a TO. If they score a TD now we'll need three scores to at least tie. Since they are moving at will and we can't do anything on O that isn't likely. If we don't alllow a TD we can make a score and be right back in it.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh wow did we get a Turnover!!! Kick ***!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

So what happen? Is it a TO??


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Did they rule it a TO and are reviewing?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Pending a replay I think.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright! Take advantage!!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I am still scared thoug, with negative yards in the second half getting the ball on your 1 yard line is a little spooky.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a gutsy call!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, a little breathing room.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Dang!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Damnit! We got 1 foot in the coffin.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Now it's on the D again.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow we already lost Ngata and now Chung is down.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Good stand by the D, now the O has to make a drive.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

What would really spark us would be a great return....


...or we could just fair catch it on the 9.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> What would really spark us would be a great return....
> 
> 
> ...or we could just fair catch it on the 9.


Hahah


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What was that??


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This game is over. I can't believe that call.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looked like he was down. Can't see his knees and he was on his own player so don't know for sure.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on O the D is doing it's job.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

If we don't get anything here I am off to spend some qualiy time with my wife the non sports fan.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Maybe Leaf can actually do something.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That wasn't the best pass but he should have caught it. He was trying to run before he got the ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Finally! Lets go!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Got to make them catches.

Who's the guy in the crutches?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

The last 5 attempts have been to Finley lets get someone else involved.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes!!!!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

There we go!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Need to hurry it up.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

We need to get something done soon otherwise The sooners can run the clock out on us.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Do or die.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, I was just thinking, yea, take the FG, need the ball back quick. But now we have to score quick and then we only need a FG to tie.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes!! Now Defense!!!!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

TD we are back in this!!!!

Are we gonna be really gutsy and go for 2 to set up the win if we can get a stop and a FG?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Defense Defense Defense Defense!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I get enough close finishes from my Cowboys, I don't need it here!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

There is one good stop and they got the clock stoped too.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

wow sooners got a free one there!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great D! Make sure they punt and get a big return for a TD!!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Time for immortality here ducks 3:15 to go and you are down by 3. Lets do this thing, and do it right.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, plenty of time. Don't want to do it to quick actually. Would love a TD for the spread, but just as long as we tie it.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yeah back in it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

YES!!!! What a run after the pass!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

BOOOOYAHHHHHHH!!!!!! :banana: :gbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :banana: :banana: :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Another 1st down!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

**** **** ****!!!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

....intercepted...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, they shouldn't have threw a flag there. At least they made it interesting.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wish they'd show that from a different view.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

two celebration penalties after the game is won? Wow. What a classy bunch of guys they got there in OK. Tough-fought win for them, but wow.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> two celebration penalties after the game is won? Wow. What a classy bunch of guys they got there in OK. Tough-fought win for them, but wow.


First one after the interception shouldn't even have been called. QB was dumb though.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

mgb said:


> First one after the interception shouldn't even have been called. QB was dumb though.


I'm just bitter. Kellen's my 2nd cousin, and I've been a right stroppy cow since he went down. :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That really sucks.

Hey, not the same thing, but this is the first time I did any betting and I jump in big time with 2/3 of my points! I lost 10,000. But hey, they weren't doing me much good anyway.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Great game. It's not like this game meant anything. We win we go home with a Top 5 ranking, we lose we go home with a Top 15 ranking, we get payback next year at home against them!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey blazercaravan how has kellen been doing i miss watching him running the offense poor guy i almost cried when he went down my favorite college player ever.I can't belive leaf threw the pick even with my broken tooth i cursed the tv out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It means respect, come on. Of course it meant something. Means they didn't belong in the BCS or whatever it's called. If it didn't mean something why play the game? Would have meant a lot more if they won it I think.

It means you have a few less points too, just like me.  Now that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> It means respect, come on. Of course it meant something. Means they didn't belong in the BCS or whatever it's called. If it didn't mean something why play the game? Would have meant a lot more if they won it I think.
> 
> It means you have a few less points too, just like me.  Now that doesn't mean much.


They got to where they were with Kellen Clemons as the QB, then had to play the bowl without him. You could just see both the young QB's struggled with getting things started.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

mgb said:


> It means respect, come on. Of course it meant something. Means they didn't belong in the BCS or whatever it's called. If it didn't mean something why play the game? Would have meant a lot more if they won it I think.
> 
> It means you have a few less points too, just like me.  Now that doesn't mean much.


It means alot for those people who betted actually money on the Ducks. Double that if they were actual Duck fans betting on their team to win. That is why you never bet on your own team!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> They got to where they were with Kellen Clemons as the QB, then had to play the bowl without him. You could just see both the young QB's struggled with getting things started.


Why didn't anyone tell me this!? I knew they lost their main QB but I thought it was early in the season. I don't know how much that would have help with the OL play, but it probably would have been the difference with a game so close. Why pull the first QB just as he got things started and then go to another QB that as you said struggled getting started and then lose momentum?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Tough loss for the Ducks and the Pac 10. Ducks will probably be the only Pac 10 team to lose a bowl game this year, and they further proved they didnt belong in the BCS, and cost the Pac 10 some much needed respect. UCLA should beat Northwestern later today, and USC is going to pound Texas. 

You Duck fans better hope Leaf learns to look at his other options before next season, instead of locking into the #1 WR on every play. On the last INT, there were 2 Ducks wide open, but he chose to force it to a guy who had 2 guys on him. Same thing with the TD pass to Day, sure it was a TD, but there were 2 other WR's MUCH more open than Day was. Might not matter, Bellotti might go with Dixon next year anyway. Both are pretty impressive, for only being sophmores. 

I'm looking forward to seeing J.Stewart be the #1 RB next season, that kid is going to be a stud. 

2 years in a row... a Pac 10 team gets snubbed by the BCS, they cry, then turn around and stink it up in their bowl game. Cal and UofO. UGH!

GO BEAVERS!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't cut Oklahoma short on the credit. I know people are seeing Oregon losing to an unranked, four-loss Sooners team and thinking "overrated," but keep in mind Oklahoma played the toughest schedule in the nation, and much of the season without their number one running back in Adrian Peterson. I still think Oregon was the better team, and they would give anyone in the nation - other than USC or Texas - a run for their money. Hopefully Bellotti learned to bag that stupid two-quarterback system. I think if he picks one QB to get the snaps against Oklahoma and sticks with that guy, we win last night going away. Instead, Dixon leads Oregon on an early touchdown drive and he gets yanked for Leaf the next drive. Our momentum grinded to a screeching halt, and we had to settle for a 4 point lead going into halftime. Oklahoma made a run in the second half, which you knew they were going to do, and Oregon found themselves scrambling to come back, when they really should have stated their case on the field in the first half with one QB. It's almost impossible to establish any momentum when you know you have two series and then you're on the sideline for the next two. Horribly mismanaged that situation. The Ducks got away with it against Cal, WSU and OSU, but it came back to bite us in the *** against a tough Sooners team - one that I think is a Top-10 team, despite their record.

It was a hell of a game with two great teams. I'm not buying the "Ducks laid an egg, so they proved they didn't deserve to be a part of the BCS equation." That's bull****, and a statement like that proves you are ignorant about the game.

-Pop


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> It was a hell of a game with two great teams. I'm not buying the "Ducks laid an egg, so they proved they didn't deserve to be a part of the BCS equation." That's bull****, and a statement like that proves you are ignorant about the game.
> 
> -Pop


Come on Pop it's a legit opinion as much as yours is. You might not like it but it doesn't make it any less true. Perhaps they should have been, but they didn't do anything to show they should have.

I'm not so sure the Ducks were the better team. Most of the game the Sooners dominated on both sides of the ball. Ducks had to do trick stuff to most of the time to keep up. If the Sooners didn't start playing not to lose at the end it may have not been as close as it was.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Btw, I do completely agree about the QB subsitution as I posted above. Just didn't understand it and why they stuck with Leaf the rest of the first half.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm just happy I got to see a great bowl game, sure I would have liked the Ducks to win but watching a great bowl game that came down to the last play was awesome, Brady Leaf made a Michael Vick type play when I thought he was going to get sacked. Duck players, are you going to let Oklahoma beat you twice!? Enjoy the Holidays and for the returning players you got Oklahoma coming to our HOUSE next year, just remember that.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

mgb said:


> Btw, I do completely agree about the QB subsitution as I posted above. Just didn't understand it and why they stuck with Leaf the rest of the first half.


If Belloti and Crowton can't pick a starting quarterback by next season, and again go with the platoon, the Ducks will go no where. Swapping out QB's mid-game destroys the rhythm for the whole offense. Look at last nights game. Dixon gets on a roll starting with his second offensive series, has the offense moving down the field easily, gets them in the end zone, and then ends up on the bench for an extended period of time. Leaf comes in and leads the offense to a three and out. It's just my opinion, but without a clear cut starter going into next season, the Ducks will struggle to be bowl eligible.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I'm just happy I got to see a great bowl game, sure I would have liked the Ducks to win but watching a great bowl game that came down to the last play was awesome, Brady Leaf made a Michael Vick type play when I thought he was going to get sacked. Duck players, are you going to let Oklahoma beat you twice!? Enjoy the Holidays and for the returning players you got Oklahoma coming to our HOUSE next year, just remember that.


I agree it was a fun game. The Ducks showed what they were made of by coming back at the end to make a game of it.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://online.wsj.com/public/article/SB113590841279134399.html?mod=todays_free_feature


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Verrry Innteresssting, B&B.

Go Ducks!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I am just so sick of the #2 team (and sometimes the #1 team) in the PAC-10 getting snubbed by the BCS bowl inviters. How many years in a row has it happened? And how many times were the Ducks or Beavers the recipients of those snubbings?

This year, it was the Ducks who got pushed out of the Fiesta Bowl by Notre Dame and/or Ohio State. Granted Ohio State ended up playing like they belonged there, but Notre Dame? It should have been Oregon vs. Ohio State.

(On the side, some stupid Buckeyes fan called into The Herd this morning claiming that Ohio State would have destroyed USC or Texas this year - based on what they did to Notre Dame. Ummm... Sorry, Chuckles. That was _Notre Dame_ you played and beat. You _might_ not have gotten past the Ducks. But to claim you would have destroyed USC or Texas is simple, unabashed homerism.)

PBF


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I went to the game, had an amazing time, saw tons of friends from school... Ducks kinda stopped playing from the second quarter until the midway point in the 4th. Props to the sooners, they played a better game then we did... 

It's going to be a different story at Autzen this fall.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I can't help myself! Whenever I hear Oklahoma or New Orleans I think about Chris Paul! I wish he was a Blazer!


----------

